# Finally!



## DuplicatePie (Aug 24, 2012)

I know that it's very very likely that nobody here really cares, but after a little under a year and a half I earned by blue belt in BJJ. I also just earned my bachelor degree, but I'm way more proud of my belt, and I feel like I worked harder for it. That is all.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 24, 2012)

Is BJJ a blowjob type sport?


----------



## Jasonian069 (Aug 24, 2012)

Can you guard my grow? Please?


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 24, 2012)

Congrats bro. I also just recently earned my blue belt. Who do you train under? I did some training under Robson Moura and then from a local club where I live now. It feels great don't it? Is BJJ the only martial art you study?


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 24, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> Is BJJ a blowjob type sport?


No, BJJ isn't a blow job sport. It stands for Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. It's a grappling art created by Grandmaster Helio Gracie.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> Is BJJ a blowjob type sport?


That would be a blew belt ... cn


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> No, BJJ isn't a blow job sport. It stands for Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. It's a grappling art created by Grandmaster Helio Gracie.



sounds like there must be blowjobs involved.....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Aug 24, 2012)

You must spread some reputation around before gigging it to cannabineer again.



Wtf I haven't even repped you in a while, and have spread around a few times. Odd.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 25, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> Congrats bro. I also just recently earned my blue belt. Who do you train under? I did some training under Robson Moura and then from a local club where I live now. It feels great don't it? Is BJJ the only martial art you study?


I received my blue belt from Josh McNamara, who trains under Wellington "Megaton" Dias, who himself trained under Royler Gracie. And don't worry about douche bags talking shit about BJJ, just rest assured that if they actually had the balls to say anything to your face they would get themselves choked unconscious in less than 2 minutes.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 25, 2012)

To Gaztron3030, which awesomely sounds similar to Deltron3030, I didn't think you were being serious/malicious with what you were saying about BJJ, which is one reason I chose not to respond in some childlike fashion.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 25, 2012)

Im not meaning to offend, but this is a sight for people who love cannabis and smoking cannabis can make people childish and laugh at things. So ya gotta expect shit for threads like this on a stoner site otherwise just tell your friends on your bookface or whatever you kids are into these days.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 25, 2012)

And Deltron has nothing on gaztron, whatever a deltron is?


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 25, 2012)

It's best not to stoop down to the childish level of others. I've learned that on this forum, there's the friendly stoners, and there's those who have nothing better to do than to bad mouth others. Stay above their level bro, and once again, congrats on making blue belt. Btw, what's your favorite go-to move? Mine's the flying triangle and the inverted armbar. I put the other higher ranking belts in my class on their toes everytime we have free roll. Lol.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 26, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> Im not meaning to offend, but this is a sight for people who love cannabis and smoking cannabis can make people childish and laugh at things. So ya gotta expect shit for threads like this on a stoner site otherwise just tell your friends on your bookface or whatever you kids are into these days.


You do realize that this is the sports section of the site? I posted this here for that reason. The vast majority, if not all, of the threads here have little to nothing to do with cannabis.


----------



## mcrandle (Aug 27, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> Im not meaning to offend, but this is a sight for people who love cannabis and smoking cannabis can make people childish and laugh at things. So ya gotta expect shit for threads like this on a stoner site otherwise just tell your friends on your bookface or whatever you kids are into these days.


This isn't toke n talk. Like ol boy said, this is a sports section. That's why there are sub-categories on a growers site, because ADULTS like to talk about other things once in a while.

And you don't sound any more intelligent by saying "...*bookface or whatever you kids are into these days." *Ironic, because you are the one sounding childish. And by your logic, if we are on here having conversation, that means we have Facebook? So what about you? Are you not doing the same thing? You sound like an idiot. Move along son.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Aug 27, 2012)

lol yes sir. You really put me in my place. I wont bother your very adult conversations on a public forum anymore. My apologies Dad


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Aug 27, 2012)

DuplicatePie said:


> You do realize that this is the sports section of the site? I posted this here for that reason. The vast majority, if not all, of the threads here have little to nothing to do with cannabis.


All I can say is, Oss!


----------



## DuplicatePie (Aug 28, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> All I can say is, Oss!


Oss my friend, Oss.


----------

